# New here, just saying hello



## lowfreq42 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey Everyone,
41 year old dad & husband here, been doing aikido (consistently) and judo (off and on) for the past 9 years or so. Just started karate as well, but interested in most other MA's as well. Looking forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## Brian King (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk Lowfreq42 ! Looking forward to reading your postings and the conversation.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

